# Spur 9/25



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quick report from today.....Put lines in just 20miles north of the spur. Water was great til we arrived at the spur where it turned a little blue green. About 3 miles south of the spur the water looked great. Caught a 30lb mahi and hooked a white marlin that threw the hook....That was it for us. Tons of flyers everywhere.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a pretty good day, did yall get caught in that weather down there? did you guys find that pretty blue/green rip just south of the spur that hiltons is showing? it looked solid as hell.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Weather got pretty bad in the afternoon. The push was about 3 miles south of spur, and was full of bait


----------

